# IBC Containers in black



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Want to try a source a black 1000 litre IBC tank for rain water harvesting, seem pretty good value at £50-£60, but I don't seem to be able to find any stockists near Ashford in Kent?

Anyone got any thoughts/recommendations????

Thanks


Simon


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

If you were close to autobrite they sell used ones occasionally


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

yes we sell them, we have around 6 in stock at the minute but they are clear IIRC. call us monday and speak with mark.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

If you're worried about UV then either paint it black or keep it under cover.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> yes we sell them, we have around 6 in stock at the minute but they are clear IIRC. call us monday and speak with mark.


1 black one on fb pics! £20 each collected too. But you'll need a van obviously lol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah just get a clear one and cover the outside in something


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Guys,

And thanks for the above, only problem is that I'm in Kent and really need a local supplier...

I have been trawling the net and the closest supplier to me seem to be St Albans, which is still a long trek.

Thanks for the tips re covering the tanks as well!

Regards

Simon


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

*Anyone in South East interested in a group buy????*

Ok I guess by the lack of responses everyone else in the South East is having the same problems as me in securing a recycled IBC supplier?

I wonder how many people would be interested in a group buy on these for collection from Ashford in Kent?

Just a temperature check on this for now, but if there is sufficient demand and Admin happy may look to move forward.

Please can you add your name if genuinely interested, price tbc:

1. -Simon-
2.
3.

Regards

Simon


----------



## Eppursimuove (Sep 28, 2010)

Black shrinkwrap is your friend.


----------



## Eppursimuove (Sep 28, 2010)

Normal IBC
+
Black Shrink wrap
=Black IBC

Do you grasp that or should I make it more simple?


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Eppursimuove said:


> Normal IBC
> +
> Black Shrink wrap
> =Black IBC
> ...


Really sorry, a long week, honestly thought I'd been spammed :spam:

Interesting idea, not sure how effective the film would be over the metal cage, but could just wrap with a tarp I suppose.

Will find out on Saturday when I pick up two clear tanks :thumb:

Cheers

Simon


----------

